# Blowing up saws



## 056 kid (Nov 16, 2013)

Flowers and bees and **** like that. ..


----------



## Spotted Owl (Nov 17, 2013)

Uh, oh. I think a story needs told here?


Owl


----------



## slowp (Nov 17, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## zogger (Nov 17, 2013)

If you think you got a bad deal, sort it out with the builder first. Man, stuff just happens.


----------



## Gologit (Nov 17, 2013)

056 kid said:


> Flowers and bees and **** like that. ..





Morning Ted! Rough night?


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 18, 2013)

I blew up two in 3 days. That compiled with everything else going on... ugh I want to cause mass destruction...


----------



## Samlock (Nov 19, 2013)

Sounds like your luck has ran out, Ted. Good luck doesn't last forever. But hey, that goes with bad luck too. Sooner or later it will run out.


----------



## bitzer (Nov 19, 2013)

What happened Ted?


----------



## Gologit (Nov 19, 2013)

056 kid said:


> I blew up two in 3 days. That compiled with everything else going on... ugh I want to cause mass destruction...


 

Screw it, they're just saws. Throw 'em in some dark corner of the shop until you get the time to work on them and go get another one.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 19, 2013)

sounds like a reason to get a 661 to me


----------



## Gologit (Nov 19, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> sounds like a reason to get a 661 to me




Yup. Teds a professional faller and everybody knows that those guys are just rolling in money.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 19, 2013)

Honestly I don't know what I'm going to do. Sell a kidney? Probably not fit for sale anyway...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Nov 19, 2013)

056 kid said:


> Honestly I don't know what I'm going to do. Sell a kidney? Probably not fit for sale anyway...


are you without a saw for work right now ? need one ?


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 19, 2013)

That's OK 250. I'll make due


----------



## rwoods (Nov 19, 2013)

kid, I'm suppressing the urge to admonish our friends over in the chainsaw forum for piling on but that would likely just make things worse. Nonetheless if you need some help getting a work saw let me know. I've got nothing you would want to borrow but I can help in other ways. Ron


----------



## Gologit (Nov 19, 2013)

rwoods said:


> kid, I'm suppressing the urge to admonish our friends over in the chainsaw forum for piling on but that would likely just make things worse. Nonetheless if you need some help getting a work saw let me know. I've got nothing you would want to borrow but I can help in other ways. Ron




I'm in.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 19, 2013)

Ted buddy let us know if we can help you out somehow.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey guys I sure do appreciate the concern!


----------



## rwoods (Nov 19, 2013)

You know where to find us. Ron


----------



## bitzer (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeah I lost two saws and had a third need a new recoil assembly within a few days of each other. My saw shop was kind enough to loan me one when I got to the shop and they had just sold their 390 on the shelf. It was 3 days before I got the recoil. Had to keep cutting with something. The new 390 showed up the next day. They let me "finance" it. Just added it to the running tab. Things will turn around for ya.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 20, 2013)

Edit: The other thread in Chainsaw has been deleted. This one will stay open as long as there's no problems here. See below for more.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 20, 2013)

Guess I'll put the "why" here. The other post has already been deleted by one of the other mods, I really don't see a need to dig it back out.

The builder, who in my opinion is one of the most reputable ones here on AS - if he's had prior problems, I've not heard of any - got in touch with me earlier tonight with his side of the story. As I understand it, they've been in contact with each other, and the builder has asked him to pull the cylinder so they can see what the cause was. Without knowing a cause, pointing fingers is poor behavior.

I know Ted edited his posts, heck, with the new software I can read all the edits. I do notice that he didn't call the builder out by name, but I do wish he'd gone about this in private before a couple irate posts that he obviously regretted later and edited. I understand frustration, and not knowing what you're gonna do without the tools needed to do your job, so I don't hold being angry against him. That's a big part of why I'm leaving this one open, for commiseration and the offers of saws or other help that some generous guys here have laid out.

Ted, if you see a reason I should re open the other thread, send me a message and I'll consider it. Anyone else who's not directly involved in this would be well advised to think before you post here. My PM, err "Conversation" box is open if you've got a problem with me.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm the one who asked for it to be closed.. had I known half the site knew who was working om my stuff I would have not bothered in the first place.
I don't remember having ever mentioned it previously. I did start a thread a while back regarding porting an 084 but that was for my own enlightenment. I think after its all done I'll just go back to porting my own saws. The 660 I last did had millions of feet on it. It far surpassed my expectations to say the least. A Co worker has saws done by this builder that are holding up fine so far. Like I said, if I didn't trust the guy I wouldn't have let him carve in the first place.
And I don't want to be to crass here, but if I didn't mention names in my first post, who the **** feels they have the right to do it for me? I could have been talking about one of many builders who no one here even knows of, cause there are plenty out there...
I will be running a saw of my bosses for now, but I may have to take you guys up on some help. I just wish could return the kindness.


----------



## paccity (Nov 20, 2013)

056 kid said:


> I'm the one who asked for it to be closed.. had I known half the site knew who was working om my stuff I would have not bothered in the first place.
> I don't remember having ever mentioned it previously. I did start a thread a while back regarding porting an 084 but that was for my own enlightenment. I think after its all done I'll just go back to porting my own saws. The 660 I last did had millions of feet on it. It far surpassed my expectations to say the least. A Co worker has saws done by this builder that are holding up fine so far. Like I said, if I didn't trust the guy I wouldn't have let him carve in the first place.
> And I don't want to be to crass here, but if I didn't mention names in my first post, who the **** feels they have the right to do it for me? I could have been talking about one of many builders who no one here even knows of, cause there are plenty out there...
> I will be running a saw of my bosses for now, but I may have to take you guys up on some help. I just wish could return the kindness.


you know how crap get's blown out around here. folks get to paying to much attention to everything.


----------



## HuskStihl (Nov 21, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> are you without a saw for work right now ? need one ?


Somebody had "disliked" this post, which was crazy. I was kinda angry (for me) and I looked at who would not like this gesture of generosity, and it turned out to be me! Finger mistake on my part.

Any pro who finds himself sawless for whatever reason is always welcome to borrow my 385, it's too small for me anyway

O56, you're welcome to the masterminded 394 if you need it. It's a nasty *****. I'm done cutting for the winter


----------



## Steve NW WI (Nov 21, 2013)

Husk, I see you fixed the unlike already. I was just gonna go delete it for you.

I'd offer up one of my saws, but loggers is scared of Dolmars... (just kidding guys)


----------



## Gologit (Nov 21, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Husk, I see you fixed the unlike already. I was just gonna go delete it for you.
> 
> I'd offer up one of my saws, but loggers is scared of Dolmars... (just kidding guys)




Naaah, they're not scared of them at all. As a matter of fact every time somebody mentions Dolmars we all have a good laugh, pick up our Stihls or Huskies, and go back to work.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Nov 21, 2013)

blown is a relative term. kid, what wrong with them saws? pistons n cylinders can be replaced. I have a good set off a 460, just needs the spark plug hole fixed.


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 21, 2013)

done sent the basket case to jolly ole england, otherwise well you'd be playing with a wore out 046 that's held together with jb weld and baling wire...


----------

